# Deformed baby guppies



## dandries (Apr 6, 2013)

Okay my females had babies 2 weeks ago and I made the choice to move them into a separate tank. Today I noticed that a couple have deformed spines. 1 is very severe that it curves up almost to a 90 degree angle. I've done some research and seen all sorts of possible causes for this. 

I don't think I injured it when I moved it because he wouldn't have movement in the tail. Besides I'm pretty sure if you bend a guppy in half it doesn't live. 

It could be genetics but its not inbreeding because the males and females are from different stores (although the females could have been pregnant when I got them, they didn't have babies until a month after bringing them home.)

I'm ruling out vitamin deficiencies (dietary or lack of light) because only 3-4 out of about 20 have this disorder. I am feeding them a high quality especially for guppies pellets. Now that they are bigger I have introduced some other foods as well.

Are there any other reasons why this could be happening? Is it fairly common?

And I am I wrong for allowing the baby to live and not culling it? I had to put him in his own tank because the current in the new tank caused him to spin...

I guess I'm wondering if he is in pain. If he is, keeping him alive seems cruel. If he isn't, what is the harm? 

Any advice would be appreciated. 

Darcy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think that it is wrong to breed deformed fish. But they aren't in pain, it isn't wrong to keep them, but you may need to keep them separated from healthy fish as they won't be able to compete. I find it easier to cull them before I get attached and possibly watch them die down the road. 

Guppies can store sperm for 3 months. But defects can be caused by disease organisms, inbreeding, injury or water quality. I would let the mother rest for a few months before letting her breed again, but if she keeps throwing deformed fry, i'd get some new breeding stock.

Test the kH & gH of the water. Without enough Calcium, spines can be weak.


----------



## dandries (Apr 6, 2013)

EMC you are a genius. The kh is low (80) in both the adult and baby tank. (GH is fine at 120). I added a little bit of baking soda (1 tsp to 40 gallon tank) and measure again tomorrow. 

I have no plans to breed the deformed babies. I should have a new batch in two weeks and I will see how they turn out. If there's problems I will separate the males and females in my big tank and be done with it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dandries (Apr 6, 2013)

I managed to get a pic so you can see what he looks like

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dandries (Apr 6, 2013)

I culled the baby today. His curve got worse snd he was spinning. It was difficult to watch. The other baby I had with him seems straighter and I moved her back with the others.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

This usually happens with tetras...have never seen it in guppies.


----------

